# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Zgjedhjet Legjislative te vitit 2009 ne Shqiperi!!!

## Albmaster

Cila parti mendoni se do ti fitoje zgjedhjet e vitit 2009 ne Shiqperi? Jepni mendimin tuaj per kete teme...me pas rezultat e Sondazhet do publikohen !

----------


## DiGiTeX

Mendoj se Partia Socialiste fiton me 2009.

----------


## derjansi

po kjo pun do ne dy vjet mor, 
pashi at zot mos na e smuni kryt qysh tash me zgjedhje se thash shyqyr qe ram rahat

----------


## RaPSouL

Une do te pres rjedhimin e kohes dhe do ti verrej ndryshimet qe do te ndodhin por pastaj do te jap nje mendim , teper heret.

----------


## [Perla]

Nuk eshte mire te flasesh per politike ne kete ore te nates,por dhe te besh parashikime eshte e veshtire.Ne shqiperi nuk i dihet asnjehere se cfare ndodh perse ndodh dhe kush e vendos ate qe do ndodhi.Gjithmone na kane marr neper kembe dhe me jetet e mijera shqipetare kane luajtur disa 'politikane medjoker' nqs mund ti quaj te tille.Vota e gjithsecilit prej nesh  eshte vetem nje fasade e 'votes se lire' sepse ketu gjithcka, gjithcka eshte nje manipulim.Me keqardhjee them por nuk ka mundesi qe nje popull i tere te jete kaq i verber sa te kete rizgjedhur serisht PD ne krye dhe perfaqesues te tyre 'kriminelin' Berisha.Asnjeri prej nesh nuk ka merorie aq te ceket sa te ket harruar '97 dhe pasojat e saj ne jeten polike,ekonomi apo shpirterore te Shqipetareve.E gjitha kjo eshte nje loje politike mendoj une,nje loj qe po na shkaterron ngadall dhe ne rrim ne heshtje,presim cte na ndodhi nuk ngrehim zerin per asgje.E pse?!Kush jan ata!!!Ne 2009 duhet te merren masa shume te rrepta per mbarevajtjen e zgjedhjeve sepse ne te kundert keta"kriminele" do te fitojne nje mandat te dyte,duke bere pislliqe nga me te ndryshmet qe tashme i dime permendesh...dhe kjo per ne shqipetaret do te ishte fundi...Boll kane luajtur me jetet tona keta aktore te politikes se vjeter te mykyr te regjimeve.Vota perfaqeson liri ... Ftoj cdo shqiptar qe e ndjen veten te tille TE NGREHI ZERIN PER LIRI(ate te verteten)DHE TE KERKOJ  PAK DRITE TE BARDHE NDONESE JEMI NE FUND TE NJE TYNELI!!!

----------


## Daja-GONI

Mendoj,shpresoj dhe besoj se partia demokratike do ti fitoj zgjedhjet e ardhshme.

Me se miri pa Berishen,por edhe me te nuk prishe pune.

----------


## Albmaster

> Mendoj,shpresoj dhe besoj se partia demokratike do ti fitoj zgjedhjet e ardhshme.
> 
> Me se miri pa Berishen,por edhe me te nuk prishe pune.




Te jeni mese te sigurt se PD-Ja kesaj radhe nuk fiton me per arsye se populi shqiptar po i shef bemat e tyre dhe gjithe aferrat korruptive qe kane bere sa kane ardhur ne pushtet...Dhe kjo eshte e pasqyruar me se miri ne rrugen DURRES - KUKES - MORINE ku jo jane vjedhur parate e shtetasve shqiptare hapur fare...nga keto kriminele te etur per pushtet dhe qe jane "pjese e se kaluares" e konsideroj une...

----------


## gen|us

Partia Socialiste(Koalicioni i Majte)

----------


## IL__SANTO

Prape me pune partish juve ore???

Po na lini aman se nuk po ndjekim dot politiken e Italis jo me te ndjekim edhe ate Shqiptaren. :perqeshje: 


Eshte e veshtire te thuash kush do i fitoj  por mendoj se Partia Socialiste ka me shume Vantazhe kesaj here.Duke pare ecurine  e Pd mendoj se ka shume pak shpresa per Ri-Fitim.


Ps:   Fiton Ps pasi ne realitet ka edhe me shume persona te pergatitur per udheheqjen e Shqiperise pasi e ka qeverisur Gjitmone.    (P.P.SH) 

Ka ndryshuar vetem Emrin.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## 2043

> Nuk eshte mire te flasesh per politike ne kete ore te nates,por dhe te besh parashikime eshte e veshtire.Ne shqiperi nuk i dihet asnjehere se cfare ndodh perse ndodh dhe kush e vendos ate qe do ndodhi.Gjithmone na kane marr neper kembe dhe me jetet e mijera shqipetare kane luajtur disa 'politikane medjoker' nqs mund ti quaj te tille.Vota e gjithsecilit prej nesh  eshte vetem nje fasade e 'votes se lire' sepse ketu gjithcka, gjithcka eshte nje manipulim.Me keqardhjee them por nuk ka mundesi qe nje popull i tere te jete kaq i verber sa te kete rizgjedhur serisht PD ne krye dhe perfaqesues te tyre 'kriminelin' Berisha.Asnjeri prej nesh nuk ka merorie aq te ceket sa te ket harruar '97 dhe pasojat e saj ne jeten polike,ekonomi apo shpirterore te Shqipetareve.E gjitha kjo eshte nje loje politike mendoj une,nje loj qe po na shkaterron ngadall dhe ne rrim ne heshtje,presim cte na ndodhi nuk ngrehim zerin per asgje.E pse?!Kush jan ata!!!Ne 2009 duhet te merren masa shume te rrepta per mbarevajtjen e zgjedhjeve sepse ne te kundert keta"kriminele" do te fitojne nje mandat te dyte,duke bere pislliqe nga me te ndryshmet qe tashme i dime permendesh...dhe kjo per ne shqipetaret do te ishte fundi...Boll kane luajtur me jetet tona keta aktore te politikes se vjeter te mykyr te regjimeve.Vota perfaqeson liri ... Ftoj cdo shqiptar qe e ndjen veten te tille TE NGREHI ZERIN PER LIRI(ate te verteten)DHE TE KERKOJ  PAK DRITE TE BARDHE NDONESE JEMI NE FUND TE NJE TYNELI!!!




Ti  mendon se vota per PS do i nxjere shqiptaret ne drite???
Baaaa , nuk e besoj, i kemi pa edhe ata dhe jo pak 8 vjet.
Memorja kolektive nuk i haron as bemat e tyre. :Lulja3:

----------


## Bledari

PD nje deshtim total i kesaj qeverisje.
kshu qe votoj PS

----------


## [Perla]

> Ti  mendon se vota per PS do i nxjere shqiptaret ne drite???
> Baaaa , nuk e besoj, i kemi pa edhe ata dhe jo pak 8 vjet.
> Memorja kolektive nuk i haron as bemat e tyre.



NUk mendoj se do i nxjerre ne drite,por jemi te gjithe deshmimtare te hapave qe jane bere ne 8 vite.Te marresh veten pas gjithe asaj shkaterrirre eshte e veshtire ,shume do thoja.Eshte normale qe cdo qeverisje te kete probleme pasi askush nuk shte perfekt,dhe te gabosh eshte njerezore,por ama mos u beni hipokrita e te kundershtoni qe ne 8 vite beme hapa perpara.ku ishim e ku jemi.dhe tashme jemi ne nje qeverisje te  re  dhe seriozisht urdheroni e flisni me baza,ku e shifni zhvillimin,apo hapat perpara.Shqipetare te dashur thirrini mendjes.

----------


## Doc_ERI

Ehh me mbajt shpresat tek politika neve do na ike jeta posht shaleve pa e kuptuar dhe do na ike dem kot kshu qe me mir shohim jeten tone dhe jemi rehat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albanian^Boy

Partia Socialiste mendoj une.

----------


## Tribal_heart

hemmmmmmmm meqe do edhe ca kohe po mendohem iher edhe pse nuk simpatizoj noi parti ne vecanti :::::::

----------


## Albmaster

Jeni te lutur qe ne kete teme te mos beni postime te pa vlera qe nuk kane te bejne me thelbin e sondazhit pasi rezultatet e ketij sondazhi do te bejne te mundur nje botim ne nje artikull gazete. Flm

----------


## ai_shoku

Per mendimin tim kualicioni i majte i fiton, por po beri ndonje dallaver Berisha & Co. tjeter muhabet pastaj...

----------


## 2043

> NUk mendoj se do i nxjerre ne drite,por jemi te gjithe deshmimtare te hapave qe jane bere ne 8 vite.Te marresh veten pas gjithe asaj shkaterrirre eshte e veshtire ,shume do thoja.Eshte normale qe cdo qeverisje te kete probleme pasi askush nuk shte perfekt,dhe te gabosh eshte njerezore,por ama mos u beni hipokrita e te kundershtoni qe ne 8 vite beme hapa perpara.ku ishim e ku jemi.dhe tashme jemi ne nje qeverisje te  re  dhe seriozisht urdheroni e flisni me baza,ku e shifni zhvillimin,apo hapat perpara.Shqipetare te dashur thirrini mendjes.




Te falenderoj per antirepin dhe vemendjen ndaj postimit tim.
Gjithsesi mendoj se ti nuk e ke lexuar Historine e Mafies, keshtu qe nuk e ben dot lidhjen e saj me politiken.
Te siguroj se nese do e marin se shpejti socialistet pushtetin, do te duhet te zgjedhim midis :
te berit mafjoz
Te berit viktime
aratisjes nga ky vend.
Nuk mendoj se do me pelqente asnje nga keto opsione, keshtu qe po votoj PD.

----------


## Albmaster

> Te falenderoj per antirepin dhe vemendjen ndaj postimit tim.
> Gjithsesi mendoj se ti nuk e ke lexuar Historine e Mafies, keshtu qe nuk e ben dot lidhjen e saj me politiken.
> Te siguroj se nese do e marin se shpejti socialistet pushtetin, do te duhet te zgjedhim midis :
> te berit mafjoz
> Te berit viktime
> aratisjes nga ky vend.
> Nuk mendoj se do me pelqente asnje nga keto opsione, keshtu qe po votoj PD.




Jam kunder mendimit tend per te vetmen arsye qe partia Socialiste e shqiperise *nuk aderon me* ne ate _politiken e vjeter_ qe ke permendur ti dhe mund te te siguroj qe èprojekti qeverises i Opozites se bashkuar (Ku PS aderon) nuk i perfshin me figurat politike te Korruptuara ne afera tenderash apo vjedhje te fondeve publike...Perkundrazi qeveria e tanishme eshte komplet jashte Reformave te kerkuara nga BE per te na dhene tye drejten per te qene pjese e Europes Se bashkuar.  Nqs vazhdojme me keto ritme zhvillimi kemi per te ngeluar gjithmon neper listat e zeza te BE (ne gjitha Fushat) dhe mund te theksoj dhe dicka tjeter...Shqiperia e kesaj dite gjithe zhvillimin qe ka e ka vetem ne saje te PS ku ne 8 vjet pushtet arriti ta nxirrte sado pak shqiperine nga Erresira e viteve 90/96 ku shteti nuk ekzistonte dhe nga arriti ta nxirrte sado pak nga Masakra e vitit *1997*


*Faleminderit!!!*

----------


## Daja-GONI

E kam thene edhe njehre diku se,nese shqiptaret kan pritur qe qeveria e djathte do te beje mrekullira brenda nate, dhe keto mrekullira tani mungojne,jan te deshpruar.Por nuk u ka askush faj se jan te deshpruar.Sepse kan pritur te pamunduren.
Kaosin ne te cilin PS dhe aleatet e saje lan vendin ishte aq i madh sa qe do duhet me shume se 2 vjet per te rregulluar diqka.Dhe ne keto 2 vite mendoj se eshte arrit diqka.Ne rend te pare dhe ajo qka per Shqiperine ka qene me e rendesishmja,eshte puna e sigurise.Sot jo vetem shqiptaret(e te gjitha trojeve)ndjehen 100% te sigurte,por edhe te huajt qe vizitojne vendin tone.Dhe keto vizita sa vijne e shtohen mu per ketet aspekt.
Eshte kjo thuani merite e PS-se? Jo ne asnje menyre.Derisa PS udhehiqte vendin,gjithandej Shqiperise operonin "maskat"qe u fusnin te gjitheve frigen ne palce.Shume shqiptare te Kosoves dhe Maqedonise detyroheshin qe nga Italia te kalonin ne Greqi e pastaj te vazhdonin rrugen per ne shtepite e tyre.Llogaritni ketu edhe humbjet materiale te Shqiperise.
A ndodhe sot kjo?Jo.Perse?Sepse ka siguri.Dhe kjo siguri eshte shprehur edhe nga shumica e shteteve anetare te BE-se.
Bandat famekeqe qe vepronin jo vetem ne shqiperi por edhe neper Europe nen "patronatin"e PS-se sot jan te shkaterruara dhe shume nag keta kriminele gjenden neper burgje.
Se PS ka qene kriminale,e korruptuar deri ne palce dhe plotesisht antikombetare,deshmojne edhe analizat e shumta nga Europa.
Dhe sot kur ne Shqiperi mungojne dritat e uji,shqiptaret akuzojne qeverine ne pushtet.
Problemet ne Shqiperi jan 50 vjet te vjetra,dhe jan te shumta.Ato po luftohen dhe do te luftohen,por nuk ka mundesi qe brenda nate te perfundojne.
Ata qe besuan se qeveria e djathte do ti zgjedh problemet brenda nate,sot besojne perseri ne nje te pa mundur tjeter.Se PS-ja ka ndryshuar.Sepse Rama thot:"Ne jemi me te mire,jemi modern,jemi kombetare,mundohemi per popullin", bla bla bla.  
Nuk ka qeveri ne bote pa korrupcion.Dhe korrupcioni duhet te luftohet,eshte e kjarte.Por dalloni ate cfare e beri PS-ja ne 8 vite udheheqje,dhe cfare bene PD-ja,pa anuar nga snjera pale.Pa anuar, se ne funde do te jeni vet ju qe do te vuani.



Me respekt-Daja

----------

